# Chicken Wing....



## Shimmie (Mar 21, 2013)

Enjoy and Smile ... just for a while. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vg21gsvBkiI&feature=em-subs_digest-vrecs



Which one are you?


----------



## Angelicus (Mar 21, 2013)

Gotta go to the front so everybody can see me, cause I'm good like that.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 21, 2013)

Angelicus said:


> Gotta go to the front so everybody can see me, cause I'm good like that.





I'm the 'quiet' and reserved type.


----------



## Renewed1 (Mar 22, 2013)

Now that was hilarious!  But I will admit I'm the chair assisted shouter.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 22, 2013)

Renewed1 said:


> Now that was hilarious!  But I will admit I'm the chair assisted shouter.





I see those a lot.


----------



## urbanchic (Mar 22, 2013)

Why was the new Christian doing the stanky leg??  Too funny.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 22, 2013)

urbanchic said:


> Why was the new Christian doing the stanky leg??  Too funny.


That's the one I was laughing at

The Tag Team and Syncronized Shouters were hilarious....seen that before


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Mar 22, 2013)

My favourite was the Tag Team Synchronized Shouters, lol


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm not sure which one I am, but I am no longer reserved ...lol


----------



## stephluv (Mar 22, 2013)

that was funny and cute.....i havent developed my shout yet (is that even correct terminology) so i'm still at wave shout...my church is reserved...but my besties church has some shouters


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 22, 2013)

urbanchic said:


> Why was the new Christian doing the stanky leg??  Too funny.



Straight from the 'club'.....


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 22, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> That's the one I was laughing at
> 
> The Tag Team and Syncronized Shouters were hilarious....seen that before



Nice & Wavy...

That's you, me and Laela...     







Just kidding


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 22, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> My favourite was the Tag Team Synchronized Shouters, lol





Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I'm not sure which one I am, but I am no longer reserved ...lol



I think I may be the 'prissy' one.   I'm a UE Shouter.   :reddancer:


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Mar 22, 2013)

okay, I'm lost what's a UE shouter?



Shimmie said:


> I think I may be the 'prissy' one. I'm a UE Shouter. :reddancer:


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 22, 2013)

stephluv said:


> that was funny and cute.....i havent developed my shout yet (is that even correct terminology) so i'm still at wave shout...my church is reserved...but my besties church has some shouters





I can 'see' your 'bestie's' Church having a 'Shoutin' Good Time'.  

I have a dear friend who belongs to a Pentacostal Church.  She used to share the stories how many pairs of shoes that she and her other Church sisters have worn done or have broken their heels while 'shoutin'....   

Can you imagine?  

That may be why I don't 'shout', cause I don't want to wear out my 'fancy' shoes.  :blush3:


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 22, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> okay, I'm lost what's a UE shouter?



 

UE is 'Upper Echelon'... The 'Elite'.  Too cute to sweat.   :blush3: 

"Gone witht the wind, fabulous"  

Yeah...   That's me.   :reddancer:  





pebbles, I'm tryna' behave.  I'm still on medication, so bear with me.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Mar 22, 2013)

lol, really

My mom was like that, until one day the spirit of God hit her so hard she was doing her version of the funky chicken. That was a sight, sometimes you jsut can't contain yourself.






Shimmie said:


> UE is 'Upper Echelon'... The 'Elite'. Too cute to sweat. :blush3:
> 
> "Gone witht the wind, fabulous"
> 
> Yeah...  That's me. :reddancer:


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 22, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> lol, really
> 
> My mom was like that, until one day the spirit of God hit her so hard she was doing her version of the funky chicken.  That was a sight, sometimes you jsut can't contain yourself.



  

At the 'funky chicken'.    

Healthy Hair, that's the "Chicken Wing", my favorite shout in the video.


----------



## sweetvi (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm the chair assistant.  I'm too reserved to go to the front. My church is a plethora of cultures so we don't do that lol


----------



## pebbles (Mar 22, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> UE is 'Upper Echelon'... The 'Elite'. Too cute to sweat. :blush3:
> 
> "Gone witht the wind, fabulous"
> 
> ...


 
LOL!!! Chair assisted is so me!!  
And somebody was filming at my church because those are all seen every Sunday at my church! I nearly fell out when I saw synchronized shouting! 


 And yes, darling! You are gone with the wind fabulous!! Twirl, chile!! Love you sweetie! Keep resting!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 22, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> @Nice & Wavy...
> 
> That's you, me and @Laela...
> 
> ...


Yes it is...



Shimmie said:


> I think I may be the 'prissy' one.   I'm a UE Shouter.   :reddancer:


 



Shimmie said:


> UE is 'Upper Echelon'... The 'Elite'.  Too cute to sweat.   :blush3:
> 
> "Gone witht the wind, fabulous"
> 
> ...


  



Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> lol, really
> 
> My mom was like that, until one day the spirit of God hit her so hard she was doing her version of the funky chicken. That was a sight, sometimes you jsut can't contain yourself.


LMBO at the Funky Chicken....bwwwwaaaa!


----------



## Laela (Mar 22, 2013)

sorry ladies..the 'chair assists' always get me to chuckling.. lol



Renewed1 said:


> Now that was hilarious!  But I will admit I'm the chair assisted shouter.





sweetvi said:


> I'm the chair assistant.  I'm too reserved to go to the front. My church is a plethora of cultures so we don't do that lol






  I must admit, I've seen most of those in church.. lol... just never thought those moves had names. 
The wall shouter, tag team and new Christian had me and DH rolling.. Who are those guys? They're funny...  



Shimmie said:


> Nice & Wavy...
> 
> That's you, me and Laela...
> 
> ...


----------



## Laela (Mar 22, 2013)

I need air... 




Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> lol, really
> 
> My mom was like that, until one day the spirit of God hit her so hard she was doing her version of the funky chicken. That was a sight, sometimes you jsut can't contain yourself.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 22, 2013)

sweetvi said:


> I'm the chair assistant.  I'm too reserved to go to the front. My church is a plethora of cultures *so we don't do that *lol



  @ _'so we don't do that'_ 

That sounds like me, sitting in my seat, all 'neat and 'reserved', thinking to myself, _"I don't do that' _  

But sweetvi... if the truth be told, I just don't know how.  I have YET to catch the rhythm of the 'shout'.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 22, 2013)

pebbles said:


> LOL!!! Chair assisted is so me!!
> And somebody was filming at my church because those are all seen every Sunday at my church! I nearly fell out when I saw synchronized shouting!
> 
> 
> And yes, darling! You are gone with the wind fabulous!! Twirl, chile!! Love you sweetie! Keep resting!!



:reddancer:  :reddancer:  :reddancer:

I've actually seen 'the twirling' shouts.    They are spinning in a complete circle and it's quite amazing to see them do this without getting dizzy and falling out....   

I'll be honest, most of the time, I look forward to the 'shoutin', I love watching; it's happy and amazing all in one.  

I'm behaving and resting, Sis.  It ain't easy behaving though.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 22, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Yes it is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





That's the chicken wing...


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 22, 2013)

Laela said:


> sorry ladies..the 'chair assists' always get me to chuckling.. lol
> 
> I must admit, I've seen most of those in church.. lol... just never thought those moves had names.
> The wall shouter, tag team and new Christian had me and DH rolling.. Who are those guys? They're funny...





Laela said:


> I need air...



  Oxygen on the way....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 31, 2013)

Shimmie Laela 

I'm just sayin....some of these are brand new...I didn't like the kids doing it for some reason, but these are some doozies.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Jgv6BS5jP4


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 31, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Shimmie Laela
> 
> I'm just sayin....some of these are brand new...I didn't like the kids doing it for some reason, but these are some doozies.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Jgv6BS5jP4



Sis, even the Bride at the Altar of her Wedding (at about 3:52 in the video), has no shame; she had to stop and 'shout'.

All of this goes back to Africa.   When I look at African Dance and these that are done in the Churches, they are all related in movement and rhythms.   I used to be in an African Dance Company and it's amazing how they both are one in the same.    I believe that the 'shout' is by nature in the Black Churches.  It's where we are from...the "Mother Land" across the Atlantic. 

Minus the pelvic rolls...here's one example.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xQtpLU-NvI


----------



## frobellete (Apr 1, 2013)

i thought the fainter was the most hilarious - as if he couldnt decide if it was time to faint yet lol


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 1, 2013)

frobellete said:


> i thought the fainter was the most hilarious - as if he couldnt decide if it was time to faint yet lol



frobellete... 

Yep   

These dances are a part of our heritage; and I think it's awesome.


----------



## delitefulmane (Apr 1, 2013)

This video had ME shouting  It will hilarious! I've seen the fainting shouter faint and  then still tap a foot to the music.  My favorite was the 'wall shouter'!! I wish more people would be 'wall shouters' instead of the 'pew clearer.' This way, less people would leave church injured.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 1, 2013)

delitefulmane said:


> This video had ME shouting  It will hilarious! I've seen the fainting shouter faint and  then still tap a foot to the music.  My favorite was the 'wall shouter'!! I wish more people would be 'wall shouters' instead of the 'pew clearer.' This way, less people would leave church injured.



   Hi delitefulmane

Thanks for stopping in.   You're still a beautiful woman of God.   

Love and blessings to you.


----------



## delitefulmane (Apr 1, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Hi delitefulmane
> 
> Thanks for stopping in.   You're still a beautiful woman of God.
> 
> Love and blessings to you.


 Hi Shimmie! Thank you for that. I truly appreciate that.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 1, 2013)

delitefulmane said:


> Hi Shimmie! Thank you for that. I truly appreciate that.



It's the Truth and it shines right through you.


----------

